# نهاية داعية الاسلام احمد ديدات



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*نهاية احمد ديدات وكل امثاله ممن يتطاولن علي المسيحية *

*فنهاية البطل الهمام 9 سنوات من الشلل التام لكل جسده*

*دون ان يريحه الهه الذي يدافع عنه طوال هذه المدة الطويلة *

*ونعم حسن الخاتمة *

*انظروا با انفسكم*

*اضغط هنا لتحميل الفديو*

*اتمني الكل يفكر*

*لو كان فعلا احمد ديدات صح وداعية علي حق *

*فهل هذه مكافاة الله له *

*عجبا !!!!*​


----------



## azazi (22 ديسمبر 2006)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2006)

صحيح أحنا مانحبش نفرح فى حد 

بس دى نهاية كل من يتطاول على الدين المسيحى .. و للاسف النهاية دى ماتجيش حاجة جمب نهاية الآخرة

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## azazi (22 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشه مسيحيه لكي كل الاحترام والتقدير والمحبه

ولكن زكريا بطرس ماذا يفعل الان  ببرنامجه بقناة الحياة؟؟؟
احنا نعتبر هذا تطاول
ويعلم الله يا اخت فراشه اني الا احمل لا حقد عليكم ولا غل واني بالعكس احبكم كثيير واحترم المسيحيه وتعاليمها


----------



## محمدباشا (22 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع هايل يامينا

بس ياريت متنساش تسلملى على شارون


----------



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2006)

azazi قال:


> فراشه مسيحيه لكي كل الاحترام والتقدير والمحبه
> 
> ولكن زكريا بطرس ماذا يفعل الان ببرنامجه بقناة الحياة؟؟؟
> احنا نعتبر هذا تطاول
> ويعلم الله يا اخت فراشه اني الا احمل لا حقد عليكم ولا غل واني بالعكس احبكم كثيير واحترم المسيحيه وتعاليمها


 
*الاب زكريا بطرس لايتكلم من ذاته ولا يتجني ولا يشترك *

*ولكنه يقرا من كتبكم ومراجعك وتفسيراتكم*

*ما زنبه ان كانت تحتوي علي هذه الاشياء المخزية المخجلة *

*ولكن هذا الشخص المدعو ديدات كان يقرا كتبابنا المقدس ويتهكم عليه ويفسر من ذاته*

*شتان بين هذا وذاك يا عزيزي*


----------



## حازم (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*من غير تفكير تحليلك للمرض غريب.
 الكل امام الله محاسب . مريض او سليم 

كانك تتهم كل مريض بالكفر 

مع العلم المرض فى الاسلام ابتلاء من الله لاختبار الصبر

ان شاء الله فى جنة الخلد​*


----------



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> موضوع هايل يامينا
> 
> بس ياريت متنساش تسلملى على شارون


 
*يوصل يا محمد *

*بس ايه علاقة شارون ب احمد ديدات *

*هل شارون مسيحي *

*بلاش يمكن وانا مش عارف*

*هل شارون داعية مسيحي*

*عجبي !!*​


----------



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم قال:


> *من غير تفكير تحليلك للمرض غريب.​*
> *الكل امام الله محاسب . مريض او سليم *​
> *كانك تتهم كل مريض بالكفر *​
> *مع العلم المرض فى الاسلام ابتلاء من الله لاختبار الصبر*​
> ...


 
*كلامي واضح*

*ولا اتهم كل مريض بالكفر *

*ولكن هل داعية الله يصاب بمثل هذا الابتلاء*

*لماذا يا عزيزي ؟؟*

*فلننظر بمنظار اخر هذا جزاء ما تطاول به علي شخص السيد المسيح والمسيحية *

*وان شاء الله يا سيدي في جنة الخلد حيث نساء حور والغلمان المخلدون الذين لا ينزفون *

*هو هيلاقي احسن من كدا :yahoo: *


----------



## محمدباشا (23 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *يوصل يا محمد *
> 
> *بس ايه علاقة شارون ب احمد ديدات *
> 
> ...





إذاً طالما العذاب أثناء الموت لعنه كما تقول فلماذا قتل الاهكم كان ممكن أن يختفى أو يذهب حيث يشاء ولكن يصل الأمر الى العذا والصلب

فهل عاقل يرضى ذلك لأخيه 

فما بالكم بما حدث لألهاكم


----------



## محمدباشا (23 ديسمبر 2006)

وياريت تعطينى أنطباعك نحو الحج شارون هل انت تحبه ام تكرهه ولاحظ قبل ما تخطئ فى حقه فجميع الأمريكان وعلى رأسهم بوش الأبن يحبونه كثيراً فهو حمامة السلام التى ترفرف على الشعوب العربية


----------



## Coptic Man (23 ديسمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> إذاً طالما العذاب أثناء الموت لعنه كما تقول فلماذا قتل الاهكم كان ممكن أن يختفى أو يذهب حيث يشاء ولكن يصل الأمر الى العذا والصلب
> 
> فهل عاقل يرضى ذلك لأخيه
> 
> فما بالكم بما حدث لألهاكم


 
*السيد المسيح جاء ليصلب*

*ويتمم نبؤات العهد القديم *

*وليموت فداء عنا جميعا *

*ولكنه لم يفعل خطية واحدة في حياته *

*وفتيل مدخن لا يطفئ*

*هل تقارن بين السيد المسيح له المجد ووضع البائس ديدات *

*عجبااا*​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 ديسمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> وياريت تعطينى أنطباعك نحو الحج شارون هل انت تحبه ام تكرهه ولاحظ قبل ما تخطئ فى حقه فجميع الأمريكان وعلى رأسهم بوش الأبن يحبونه كثيراً فهو حمامة السلام التى ترفرف على الشعوب العربية


 
*ومين قال اننا ها اخطئ في حقه *

*فهو شخصية سياسية قوية *

*وهو اللي قدر يأدب المقاومة الهمجية الفلطسينية *

*بقبضة من حديد *

*وله تاريخ حافل*

*ولكن ما دخله بموضوعنا ؟؟*​


----------



## azazi (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ياخي ما اعرف ليش معقول ابن الله واله بنفس الوقت مايقدر يدافع عن نفسه؟؟؟؟

والله مو بحاجه انه يرسل شخص يكفر عن الناس خطاياهم ؟؟؟؟ 

ويتعذب ويصلب  ..... الخ


----------



## Coptic Man (23 ديسمبر 2006)

azazi قال:


> ياخي ما اعرف ليش معقول ابن الله واله بنفس الوقت مايقدر يدافع عن نفسه؟؟؟؟
> 
> والله مو بحاجه انه يرسل شخص يكفر عن الناس خطاياهم ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ويتعذب ويصلب ..... الخ


 
*هل تقدر توضح لي لماذا تضحون بخروف يوم العيد ؟؟*

*ولماذا ابراهيم كان سيذبح ابنه ؟*

*في انتظار ردك*


----------



## محمدباشا (23 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *السيد المسيح جاء ليصلب*
> 
> *ويتمم نبؤات العهد القديم *
> 
> ...





لا يا روك يعلم الله اننى لا أقارن بين المسيح عليه السلام وبين الشيخ أحمد ديدات ولكن فقط أبحث عما تعتقدون فأنت تقول على الشيخ ديدات بمعناه 
أنه تعذب بسبب مهاجمة للمسيحيين وانه كان ينبغى إن كان على صواب فكان يرحم أثناء الموت فرديت عليك وقلتلك هذا بالنسبة للبر فما بالكم بإله البشر كيف يعذب ويهان ويضرب بالسلاسل الحديدة والمسامير وكيف يلقى على الأرض  ويسبونه بأمه وكيف يدق المسامير فى يده وكيف يصلب حتى الموت أكل هذا من أجل أخطائنا كان ممكن يسامحنا دون أن يقوموا البشر بتعذيب رب البشر كما تعتقدون انتم


----------



## Coptic Man (23 ديسمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> كان ممكن يسامحنا دون أن يقوموا البشر بتعذيب رب البشر كما تعتقدون انتم


 
*هذا اهم ما جاء بردك *

*كان من الممكن ان يسامحنا *

*هل الامر بهذه البساطة يسامحنا بعد ان اصدر حكم الموت علي من يرتكب الخطية *

*هل يتراجع في كلمته ؟*

*اذن اين العدل الالهي عندما يصدر امر ويرجع به ؟*

*اذ كان اله الاسلام يرجع في كلمته وينزل ايه وينسخها با اخري اصدار حديث*

*فهذا لايحدث عندنا*


----------



## محمدباشا (23 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ومين قال اننا ها اخطئ في حقه *
> 
> *فهو شخصية سياسية قوية *
> 
> ...




*ولا حاجه شكراااااااااً على الأخر*


----------



## محمدباشا (23 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *هل تقدر توضح لي لماذا تضحون بخروف يوم العيد ؟؟*
> 
> *هل يوجد وجه مقارنة بين خروف العيد والاهكم
> 
> ...




*أظن انا رديت عليك بدل من أخى الكريم *


----------



## محمدباشا (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*ممكن تعزرونى على عدم الحضور حتى مساء يوم السبت لظروف خاصة 

وأنا الأن سأقوم لكى أصلى صلاة الفجر وأعدكم أننى لن أتأخر إلا إن حدث شيء قاهر 

كل سنة وانتم جميعاً طيبين 

وياريت ماحدش يزعل منى 

ولو أخطأت فى أحد ياريت الكل يسامحنى 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

*​


----------



## Badr (23 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *نهاية احمد ديدات وكل امثاله ممن يتطاولن علي المسيحية *
> 
> *فنهاية البطل الهمام 9 سنوات من الشلل التام لكل جسده*
> 
> ...



اذا احب الله عبد ابتلاه


----------



## Badr (23 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ومين قال اننا ها اخطئ في حقه *
> 
> *فهو شخصية سياسية قوية *
> 
> ...



ياريت بس قبل ماياخدك الحماس في الدفاع عن شارون تفتكر اللي اليهود عملوه في كنيسة المهد  ...............


----------



## lord12 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ياسلاااام 
كدا النصرانيه على الحق والاسلام باطل
هههههههههه
سبحان الله
هو كل مرضى يبقى عقاب من الله؟؟
اما انك جاهل صحيح
النبي ايوب ربنا بتلاه بأمراض وابتلاه بالفقر والضعف 
كل دي اختبارات من ربنا 
وده نبي من الأنبياء
وكل الانبياء والمرسلين تعرضوا لأبتلاءات


وبعدين ماهو عندك أبوك شنوده مثلا
عيان بقاله فتره وراح عمل عمليات وحالته الصحيه مش كويسه
ليه ماقولتش ان ده عقاب؟؟

وبعدين أحمد ديدات ايه الي كان بيتطاول على النصرانيه؟؟
أحمد ديدات كان مناظر وكان يحاور ويتحاور بكل احترام وأدب مع قساوستكم
اين التطاول؟؟
اومال الي بيعمل زكريا بطرس ده يبقى ايه
قاعد عمال يغني ويرد على نفسه
نفسي اعرف ليه ديما بيتهرب من المناظرات؟؟


----------



## lord12 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ومين قال اننا ها اخطئ في حقه *
> 
> *فهو شخصية سياسية قوية *
> 
> ...



اه صح بدليل المجازر الي عملها
أغلب المجازر كان شارون هو السبب الرئيسي فيها
هل الي بيقتل الاطفال والنساء والشيوخ ده يبقى بيقاوم الهمجيه؟؟
ولا هو اي حد يعادي المسلمين ويسيح دمهم يبقى حبيبكم
ياسلام عالمحبه
فعلا كلكم محبه


----------



## Coptic Man (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*



نعم كما تقول بس ينقصها كلمة واحدة أرهابية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*هذه الكلمة تضيفها لمجموعة الرعاع المدعوة مقاومة*

*فالفلسطيني باع ارضه بنفسه لماذا يطالب بها الان *

*والفلطسينين المحترمين يعيشين بجانب اليهود داخل اسرائيل*

*ولهم احترامهم وانا اعرف الكثير منهم
*
*



صح 

ياريت تعدل كلامك لأنك تقول مقاومة والمقاومة معناها يقاوم ضد عدو يهاجم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
* لقد قولت مقاومة ووضحت دورها *

*مش عجباك بلاش *

*نقول المخربون العرب*

*



صح 

وأيضا ينقصها بأسلحة محرمة دولياً صنعت فى أمريكا الحرة المحترمة الديمقراطية خصيصاً لكى يقتل بها الأطفال يعنى من الأخر صواريخ ودبابات وطائرات وأسلحة محرمة ضد أطفال الحجارة الوحشين الأرهابيين 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اطفال الحجارة الوحشيين اللي بيضربوا علي استخدام الاسلحة و التفجير الالكتروني*

*اطفال الحجارة دي يا حبيبي تقولوها قدام وكلات الانباء مش قدام اللي شايفين وعارفين اللي فيها *

*



بجد واضح انك عربى اصيل

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*انا مش عربي ولايمكن اكون عربي*

*مش شايفي اسمي coptic ولا لازم ترجمة*

*



ولا حاجه شكراااااااااً على الأخر

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*العفو اي خدمة
*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*



هل يوجد وجه مقارنة بين خروف العيد والاهكم 

على الأقل الخروف بعد ما ان نذبحه بنكله مش بنعبده

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لو رديت علي اسئلتي وصبرت للنهاية ها تفهم المقصود بلاش تسرع**
*
*



وهل ذبح إبراهيم عليه السلام إبنه إسماعيل عليه السلام ولكن هذا كان إختبار من الله عز وجل لمقياس قوة إيمان إبراهيم وإسماعيل عليهم السلام وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*تمام كمل بقي اللي حصل لما ابراهيم كان هبذبح ابنه *

*بس ياريت بالتفاصيل*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> ياريت بس قبل ماياخدك الحماس في الدفاع عن شارون تفتكر اللي اليهود عملوه في كنيسة المهد ...............


 
*اليهود كان بقدرتهم اقتحام الكنيسة*

*ولكنهم ادركوا انهم سوف يسببوا في خسائر بداخل الكنيسة لذا لم يقتحموها*

*وقبل ما تتكلم علي اللي عمله شارون*

*شوف الرعاع الارهابيون اللي داخوا بمنتهي الجبن والخسه واتحاموا في الكنيسة *

*لماذا لم يدخلوا مسجد *

*وعجبي*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 ديسمبر 2006)

> هو كل مرضى يبقى عقاب من الله؟؟
> اما انك جاهل صحيح
> النبي ايوب ربنا بتلاه بأمراض وابتلاه بالفقر والضعف
> كل دي اختبارات من ربنا
> ...


 
*- تسب ادمن في منتداه *

*فعلا انتا شخص مش محترم وهذا يدل علي وسطك وبيتئك واستطيع طردك ومسحك من المنتدي بضغطة زر*

*اليس هذا ما يحدث في منتدياتكم المرحيضية *

*ولكني سا اتركك وارد عليك*

*كيف تقارن ايها الذكي بنبي الله ايوب وشخص مثل ديدات*

*فا انظر كيف كانت نهاية ايوب النبي وكيف انه بعد سنين المرض ربنا اعطاه من الخير اكثر من سابقه وكيف مات ديدات مذلولا علي فراش المرض وحيدا*



> وبعدين ماهو عندك أبوك شنوده مثلا
> عيان بقاله فتره وراح عمل عمليات وحالته الصحيه مش كويسه
> ليه ماقولتش ان ده عقاب؟؟


 
*ابويا شنوده عيان واي انسان بيمرض مفيش انسان فوق المرض *

*وهو الان بصحة جيدة*

*ولكن ليس شلل مخي يقعده 9 سنوات طريح الفراش لاحول له ولا قوة*



> وبعدين أحمد ديدات ايه الي كان بيتطاول على النصرانيه؟؟
> أحمد ديدات كان مناظر وكان يحاور ويتحاور بكل احترام وأدب مع قساوستكم
> اين التطاول؟؟


 
*بدال حاجة مش شوفتها بعينك او سمعتها يبقي تقعد ساكت اريحلك *



> اومال الي بيعمل زكريا بطرس ده يبقى ايه
> قاعد عمال يغني ويرد على نفسه
> نفسي اعرف ليه ديما بيتهرب من المناظرات؟؟


 
*هههههههه*

*امال التحدي اللي كان بيقولوه في نهاية حلقاته وبيطلب اي شيخ يسجل معاه*

*وانتا مش سمعت عن اختراع اسمه البالتوك*

*ابقي روح اسمع بيعمل ايه في شيوخك الحلوين اللي بيهربوا زي القطط:smil12:*


----------



## lord12 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

> تسب ادمن في منتداه
> 
> فعلا انتا شخص مش محترم وهذا يدل علي وسطك وبيتئك واستطيع طردك ومسحك من المنتدي بضغطة زر
> 
> ...




وهل هذا سب؟؟
يسوع قال قبل كدا ياغبي وقال يأحمق وقال يأبن المتعوجه
فهل تعتبر هذا سب أيضا؟؟
وبعدين الكتاب المقدس اصلا بيقول من لطمك على خدك الأيمن ادرله خدك الأيسر
يعني المفروض تقولي اشتمني كمان 
ده بناءا على كلام الكتاب المقدس

وبعدين المسلمين مش بيطرودوا حد لو قالهم كلمه زي دي او حتى تطاول عليهم 
الأدامن المسلمين بيطردوا في حالة فقط التعرض للأسلام او الرسول 
ولو عايز تطردني اتفضل

ثم ان النبي ايوب ربنا ابتلاه بامراض صعبه للغايه
سواء خف منها او ماخفش
فبناءا على كلامك ان اي حد يمرض كدا ده يبقى عقاب!!!!
المهم انه مرض وهذا اسمه ابتلاء
وربنا ممكن يعوضه في الدنيا ولو ماعوضوش في الدنيا فالعوض في الآخره
وبعدين في ناس بتتولد عندهم شلل او اعاقه لحد ماتموت
فهل هذا يعتبر غضب من ربنا؟؟؟
سبحان الله عالتفكير




> ابويا شنوده عيان واي انسان بيمرض مفيش انسان فوق المرض
> 
> وهو الان بصحة جيدة
> 
> ولكن ليس شلل مخي يقعده 9 سنوات طريح الفراش لاحول له ولا قوة



الي يشوفه وهو بيتكلم هايعرف انه مش بصحه جيده خالص




> بدال حاجة مش شوفتها بعينك او سمعتها يبقي تقعد ساكت اريحلك



لا شوفت وسمعت والراجل مش بيجيب كلام من عنده ابدا





> هههههههه
> 
> امال التحدي اللي كان بيقولوه في نهاية حلقاته وبيطلب اي شيخ يسجل معاه
> 
> ...




مين الي بيهرب زي القطط
شكلك مش عايش في الدنيا

يارااااااجل ابوك زكريا بطرس مش عارف يفرق بين ان الي بتدخل على المبتدأ تنصبه وترفع الخبر و ان الشرطيه  :yahoo: 
يبقى ده تسميه مناظر؟؟؟


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (23 ديسمبر 2006)

> ياسلاااام
> كدا النصرانيه على الحق والاسلام باطل
> هههههههههه
> سبحان الله
> ...


ااااااااااااااااااااااااه احمد ديدان الكذاب !!!!! يلا هنعمل اييييييه ؟؟؟
نهايته زى نهايه كل هرطوقى تطاول على المسيحيه زيه زى اريوس وسيمون الساحر ..


----------



## fardeen (23 ديسمبر 2006)

فعلا !! ولو كان المسيح ابن الله فعلا ما كان تركه يصلب ويتعذب على الصليب !!


انتم منطقكم عجيب يا نصارى !! يعني عشان الرجل تعذب بمرض ثم مات يعتبر الله غاضب عليه ؟؟

اذن هل تزعم ان كل المسيحيين ينعمون بصحة وعافية وراحة ؟؟ ههههههههه 

اذا لم يكونوا كذلك فالله اذا غاضب عليهم جدا !!


كلنا نعرف كم هي نسب العنف والجريمة والاغتصاب والطلاق والتفكك اللذين تعيشهم المجتمعات المسيحية اذن هذا يعني أن الله غاضب جدا عليكم !!


----------



## أبو الشباب (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *

*أعرف وأقدر كم يسبب اسم أحمد ديدات رحمه الله للأخوة المسيحيين من ألم وصداع عند ذكر أسمه فقط، ولكن كان الأجدر أن تجدوا له منقصه بدلاً من أن تفرحوا بإبتلاء الله له ومن يدري قد يبتليك مثله !!!!!!!!*


*وعلى هذه القاعدة الخطيرة لو أن الله يحب أبنه لكان أنقذه من الصليب ولكن الظاهر عكس ذلك قياساً على قاعدة أن الله لم ينقذ أحمد ديدات لأنه لم يحبه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 ديسمبر 2006)

> وهل هذا سب؟؟
> يسوع قال قبل كدا ياغبي وقال يأحمق وقال يأبن المتعوجه
> فهل تعتبر هذا سب أيضا؟؟



*هل قال يا جاهل ؟؟*

*اذن فا انت احمق لانك تردد الكلام بدون علم او معرفة*



> وبعدين الكتاب المقدس اصلا بيقول من لطمك على خدك الأيمن ادرله خدك الأيسر
> يعني المفروض تقولي اشتمني كمان
> ده بناءا على كلام الكتاب المقدس


 
-* لن يفسر اخرق مثلك كتابي المقدس يمكنك الرجوع الي التفاسير ومعرفة قصد الاية وليس قرائته واعتبار ذاتك علامة وتفهم المضمون وانت لاتفقه شئ*

*عذرا ولكن هذه حقيقتك يا عزيزي :t33: *



> وبعدين المسلمين مش بيطرودوا حد لو قالهم كلمه زي دي او حتى تطاول عليهم
> الأدامن المسلمين بيطردوا في حالة فقط التعرض للأسلام او الرسول


 
*- ياراجل لا ياحرام قول كلام غير كدا*



> ولو عايز تطردني اتفضل


 
*- لو عاوز اطردك مش ها استني اخد رائيك ولكني تسامحت في حقي ولكني احذر لن اتسامح في حق الا عضاء فاخذ لبالك*



> ثم ان النبي ايوب ربنا ابتلاه بامراض صعبه للغايه
> سواء خف منها او ماخفش


 
*سواء خف او مخفش يا ابني بلاش تفكر نفسك علامة وتتكلم علي كيفك و تفكر انك ذكي *

*لاء حول ولا قوة الا بالله شوف انا ها اقولك حاجة واحدة بس*

*لو كان ديدات بيعمل خدمة حقيقة للرب الكون ده كله مش خلاه يقعد مشلول متعذب في السرير 9 سنين ويموت وهو مشلول ويخلي الناس تشمت في اللات الاسلامي اللي مش عرف يشفي احمد ديدات اللي خدمه طول عمره *

*اما بقي في موقف النبي ايوب اللي حضرتك بدون علم تقارن بيه فا ربنا اداه خيرات اكثر من اللي راحت منه معني كدا انها كانت اختبار من ربنا *

*اما في وضع ديدات فا هو احتلال كامل للشيطان بدون ان ينقذه ربك *



> فبناءا على كلامك ان اي حد يمرض كدا ده يبقى عقاب!!!!
> المهم انه مرض وهذا اسمه ابتلاء


 
*هل الله هو الذي يعطي المرض ؟*



> وربنا ممكن يعوضه في الدنيا ولو ماعوضوش في الدنيا فالعوض في الآخره
> وبعدين في ناس بتتولد عندهم شلل او اعاقه لحد ماتموت
> فهل هذا يعتبر غضب من ربنا؟؟؟
> سبحان الله عالتفكير


 
*هذا شئ اخر فلا تدخل الامور *

*نحن نتكلم عن خادم كبارة وحليوه :smil12: *

*الا قولي هو هيعوضه في الجنة با ايه بالضبط بالنساء ولا الخمر ولا الولدان المخلدون :t33: *



> الي يشوفه وهو بيتكلم هايعرف انه مش بصحه جيده خالص


 
-* كمان مش بتعرف تفرق المرض من السن *

*لما تعرف سن قداسة البابا ابقي اتكلم ربنا يباركلنا فيه *



> لا شوفت وسمعت والراجل مش بيجيب كلام من عنده ابدا


 
*طيب كويس انك بتسمع :smil12:* 



> مين الي بيهرب زي القطط
> شكلك مش عايش في الدنيا


 
*اللي بيهرب زي القطط اللي بيخافوا يدخلوا مناظرة ولما يدخلوا بيبقي شكلهم وحششششش*



> يارااااااجل ابوك زكريا بطرس مش عارف يفرق بين ان الي بتدخل على المبتدأ تنصبه وترفع الخبر و ان الشرطيه :yahoo:


 
*ده علي سبيل انك مدرس لغة عربية تخصص نحو واحنا مش عارفين *

*بس عارف تاريخ الاسلام :t33: *

*وفضحه ياحرام :smil12:* 



> يبقى ده تسميه مناظر؟؟؟


 
*المناظرة بالمعلومات والحجة والبراهان مش ب أن بتدخل علي المبتدا تنصبه او توقعه :smil12:*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 ديسمبر 2006)

> فعلا !! ولو كان المسيح ابن الله فعلا ما كان تركه يصلب ويتعذب على الصليب !!


 
*تم الرد علي سؤالك في حوار الاديان اكثر من مرة* 



> انتم منطقكم عجيب يا نصارى !! يعني عشان الرجل تعذب بمرض ثم مات يعتبر الله غاضب عليه ؟؟
> 
> اذن هل تزعم ان كل المسيحيين ينعمون بصحة وعافية وراحة ؟؟ ههههههههه
> 
> اذا لم يكونوا كذلك فالله اذا غاضب عليهم جدا !!


 
*تم الرد في هذا الموضوع علي هذه النقطة يا محمدي*

*راجع المشاركة السابقة*



> كلنا نعرف كم هي نسب العنف والجريمة والاغتصاب والطلاق والتفكك اللذين تعيشهم المجتمعات المسيحية اذن هذا يعني أن الله غاضب جدا عليكم !!


 
*وكلنا نعرف ايضا ان الطلاق من سمات الاسلام والمجتمعات العربية مليئة بالارهابيين امثال بن لادن والتنظيمات المختلفة زي القاعدة و الاخوان وحماس وغيره وغيرهم بالاضافة لزنا المحارم والشذوذ الجنسي الذي يتفشي كالسرطان في مكة المكرمة والامارات والكويت بالاضافة لاغتصاب الاطفال الذي لا نجده الا في الدول الاسلامية نسبة الي رسول اللات الذي تزوج طفلة عمرها 6 سنوات ونكحها علي 9 سنوات  *

*من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أعرف وأقدر كم يسبب اسم أحمد ديدات رحمه الله للأخوة المسيحيين من ألم وصداع عند ذكر أسمه فقط، ولكن كان الأجدر أن تجدوا له منقصه بدلاً من أن تفرحوا بإبتلاء الله له ومن يدري قد يبتليك مثله !!!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
- احمد مين اللي يسبب الم وصداع يا راجل قول كلام غير ده

انا حطتهولكم للموعظة وياسيدي انا اتحدي اللهك المدعوا اللات ان يتسبب لي في صداع وليس مثله :t33: 

ده اللات عاجز كل همه يرضي شهوات نبيه لدرجة اني عائشة قالتله اري اللهك يسعي لهواك يا محمد ههههه

وعجبي !!
* 


*



وعلى هذه القاعدة الخطيرة لو أن الله يحب أبنه لكان أنقذه من الصليب ولكن الظاهر عكس ذلك قياساً على قاعدة أن الله لم ينقذ أحمد ديدات لأنه لم يحبه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
تم الرد من قبل*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 ديسمبر 2006)

طارق حماد101 قال:


> *الله أكب الله أكبر الله أكبر *
> *أن دين محمد و كتابه أقو ى و أقوم قيلاً***لا تذكر اللكتب السوالف عند طلع الصباح فأطفؤا القنديل*
> 
> *أن العظما دائماً يسبون و يشتمون *
> ...


 
*بالراحة طيب احسن يطقلك عرق ولا حاجة ومش هينفعك لا ديدات ولا اللات اديك شايف مش قدر يشفي احمد ديدات وسابه مات ذليل في الفراش*

*واحمد ديدات مين ده كمان اللي يهز الفتيكان :t33: *

*طيبة بامانة ضحكتني *

*ده كان اخره يهز طوله ويتمشي :smil12: *


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *
> 
> 
> لاغتصاب الاطفال الذي لا نجده الا في الدول الاسلامية نسبة الي رسول اللات الذي تزوج طفلة عمرها 6 سنوات ونكحها علي 9 سنوات
> ...


*

كوبتيك كده ما ينفعش اللى بتقوله ده



بجد انا زعلان منك 


ما تفتريش على النبى محمد العظيم نبى الاسلام اللى من رحمته كان بيفاخذها وطبعا مش هاقدر افسرهالك علشان فيه بنات فى المنتدى شوف نبى وماقدرش يمسك شهوته من طفله يا سيدى يا سيدى على النجاسه ويقولك كل حاجه كان بيعملها علشان يعلمنا طيب سؤال لآى مسلم هنا هل ترضى بأن تزوج ابنتك ذات الست اعوام لرجل يكبرها ب44 عام ليفاخذها منتظر الرد يا متبعى الهدى والنهى والمنى*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 ديسمبر 2006)

طارق حماد101 قال:


> *والله خوفتني يا مينا*
> *أطردني *


 
*انا مش بطرد غير اللي يغلط في المسيحية او في الاعضاء المسيحين يا  طارق*


----------



## طارق حماد101 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*وهذا ليس قص و لصق يا مينا  هذه مواضوعي*


----------



## azazi (24 ديسمبر 2006)

لو ان الله مايقدر يدافع عن نفسه وهو مصلوب كيف بيقدر

يحميني انا كعبد له؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وبعدين الله لا يصلب ولايرسل ابنه يصلب ويقول ابني الوحيد اللذي سررت به يعني الله
مايقدر يجيب عيال غيره ؟؟ يقول ابني الوحيد


----------



## طارق حماد101 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*Coptic Man  هل مجرد الشلل هو دليلك على أن ديدات على خطاء ؟؟؟
أنا أقول أن ديدات الرجل الذي لن ينساه التاريخ ؟؟؟
أرجو منك أن كنت محترماً كما تقول أن تقنعني بهذا ؟؟؟
و هل هذه شماته 
الم تسمع عن ما أصاب زكريا بطرس ؟؟؟
وهو بسبب ... 
اللهم لا شماته*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 ديسمبر 2006)

طارق حماد101 قال:


> *وهذا ليس قص و لصق يا مينا هذه مواضوعي*


 
*مواضيعك علي العين والراس *

*بس مش عاوزينها هنا :smil12:*


----------



## Scofield (24 ديسمبر 2006)

طارق حماد101 قال:


> *Coptic Man  هل مجرد الشلل هو دليلك على أن ديدات على خطاء ؟؟؟
> أنا أقول أن ديدات الرجل الذي لن ينساه التاريخ ؟؟؟
> أرجو منك أن كنت محترماً كما تقول أن تقنعني بهذا ؟؟؟
> و هل هذه شماته
> ...




حصل ايه بقى لابونا زكريا بطرس؟ها ألف يا محمدى يا كاذب
الراجل بيصور حلقات كل يوم اكثر من حلقة
ومش عيان والحمد لله
وعلى فكرة ابونا زكريا عمره أكبر من 70 سنة ومع ذلك صحته أحسن من الشباب ربنا يديله طول العمر


----------



## Badr (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> وعلى فكرة ابونا زكريا عمره أكبر من 70 سنة



سبعييييييييييييييييين سنه !!!!!!!! -- تصدق احنا كنا ظالمينه ؟؟ -- يعني احنا كنا بنقول عليه كافر  ,,       اتااريه ياعيني بيخرف ( بحكم السن )


----------



## Scofield (24 ديسمبر 2006)

Badr قال:


> سبعييييييييييييييييين سنه !!!!!!!! -- تصدق احنا كنا ظالمينه ؟؟ -- يعني احنا كنا بنقول عليه كافر  ,,       اتااريه ياعيني بيخرف ( بحكم السن )




لا وانت الصادق ده رسولك هو اللى كان بيخرف
لما كان بيشوف أشياء مش موجودة
وكمان انت برده شكلك خرفت
روح أتغطى و اشرب اللبن و خدلك شوب بول بعير و نام


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

وما وجه المقارنه بين المدعو ديدان وابونا زكريا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> يا بابا فضايحوا على البالتوك مليانه
> على فكرة هو يقرأ كتابك المقدس في الحمام و أنا لا أتي بشيء من عندي
> ولو تسجيل صوتي لهذا
> ونسيت ماذا قال عنه الانبا بيشوي ؟؟؟


موتوا بغيظكم ...لو انت عايز عينه من غباء ديدان ممكن اوريك واضحك الجماعه اصل نفسهم 
ماعت من التخلف


----------



## Scofield (25 ديسمبر 2006)

طارق حماد101 قال:


> *
> 
> يا بابا  فضايحوا على البالتوك مليانه
> على فكرة هو يقرأ كتابك المقدس في الحمام و أنا لا أتي بشيء من عندي
> ...




أقسم بالله أنا مش ابوك شوف أبوك مين و أسأل الست والدتك لتكون طالع لأبن آمنة اللى من غير أب معروف ولا حاجة أصلها وراثة عندكم
المهم
خلى اللى على البال تالك يقولو اللى يقولوه
أنا بكون فى غرفة ابونا زكريا و أؤكدلك
أن كل ألاعيب أولاد محمد القذر فاشلة جدا جدا حتى تركيب الصوت مش عارفين تعملوه صح أغبياء فى كل حاجة زى محمدكم
وبخصوص الأنبا بيشوى و كلامه
كل واحد حر و الأنبا بيشوى مش ألهى علشان أسمعله كلام 
انا ليا عقل و بشوف و بحكم بنفسى مش محتاج لا الأنبا بيشوى ولا غيره كل واحد حر فى رأيه


----------



## thepower (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ليا ملاحظه جميله جدا علي هذا الموضوع

كل المشرفين المسيحين المحترمين امثال My Rock  والسمردلي معلقوش علي موضوع احمد ديدات 

حتي الاخ ريمون مجبش سيره احمد ديدات

لان الموضوع اساسا ملوش اي لازمه الصراحه المفروض يحذف اصلا !

ما علاقه المرض بعقاب الله علي عبده؟

هل كل من مرض مرض طويل هو عقاب من الله ؟

كيف تستطيع التفريق بين العقاب والابتلاء ؟

كيف تستطيع الجزم ان هذا عقاب وليس ابتلاء ؟

هل حدث لحد من اقاربك انه مرض مرض طويل ؟

تحب اجبلك مليون مثال علي ناس مرضوا مرض طويل مسلمين ومسيحين ويهود وغيرهم ؟

ارجوا من المشرفين المحترمين غلق هذا الموضوع  فكل الردود به خارجه عن الموضوع لانه لا يوجد موضوع اصلا بل بعض التخيلات والاوهام في خيال الكاتب


----------



## Scofield (25 ديسمبر 2006)

thepower قال:


> ليا ملاحظه جميله جدا علي هذا الموضوع
> 
> كل المشرفين المسيحين المحترمين امثال My Rock  والسمردلي معلقوش علي موضوع احمد ديدات
> 
> ...




هههههههههه ومين اللى قالك أنى مش موافق على الموضوع
بص انا هقولك حاجة أسأل طارق انا أساسا قلت الموضوع ده من أمتى
أنا قايله من شهور
ليه
لانكم فرحانين بديدان وهو أحقر من دودة
هذا الديدان الذى أراد ان يتحدى خالقه و يقول ان خالقه عاجز عن حماية كتبه السماوية "التوراة و الأنجيل"
ولان الله أقوى منه فقد شله وجعله ملقى على السرير كالكلب المعفن الذى لا يستطيع أطعام نفسه و يتلوى من الألم ثم مات
ولو كان يخدم الله كان أكرمه الله الى ان يتم عمله فى فضح النصارى أو المسيحين كما تقولون وفضح تحريفهم و لان هذا شئ خيالى جدا لذا فأن الله عاقب هذا الدودة و أوقفه عند حده


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> ليا ملاحظه جميله جدا علي هذا الموضوع
> 
> كل المشرفين المسيحين المحترمين امثال My Rock والسمردلي معلقوش علي موضوع احمد ديدات
> 
> ...


اوكى ولنفترض جدلا ان كلامك مضبوط فهل يعفى هذا ديدات من وقاحته التى تميز واشتهر بها عن غيره وكذبه وتدليسه وتلاعبه بالنصوص وبالمناسبه لما جاء اعصار كاترينا على امريكا صرختم وقلتم هذا عقاب الله والموضوع مش كان مستاهل وايام رسوم الدنمارك دعيتوا وظهرت انفلونزا الطيور فرحتم زى العيال الصغيره اهى جت على العرب كلهم برضه....مش وراكم غير الادعيه القذره !!!


----------



## Scofield (25 ديسمبر 2006)

طارق حماد101 قال:


> *طبعاً لا مقارنة
> زكريا الحرامي بأعتراف الكنيسة
> و فين أحمد ديدات العظيم من زكريا
> على فكرة أن مشرف منتديات الشيخ أحمد ديدات*
> كل بدليل وكل بتسجيل صوتي




بقى أبونا زكريا حرامى يا عبد الحرامى
طيب ونبيك اللص السفيه الذى كان يقود العصابة "الصحابى" ويقطعو الطرق و حتى لم يكتفى بهذا بل و أيضا سرق الصحابى انفسهم


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> طبعاً لا مقارنة
> زكريا الحرامي بأعتراف الكنيسة
> و فين أحمد ديدات العظيم من زكريا
> على فكرة أن مشرف منتديات الشيخ أحمد ديدات
> كل بدليل وكل بتسجيل صوتي


ديدات العظيم !!!!!!!!
اهو مات زى الكلب والظاهر انك مش قريت كتبه خالص


----------



## طارق حماد101 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> اوكى ولنفترض جدلا ان كلامك مضبوط فهل يعفى هذا ديدات من وقاحته التى تميز واشتهر بها عن غيره وكذبه وتدليسه وتلاعبه بالنصوص وبالمناسبه لما جاء اعصار كاترينا على امريكا صرختم وقلتم هذا عقاب الله والموضوع مش كان مستاهل وايام رسوم الدنمارك دعيتوا وظهرت انفلونزا الطيور فرحتم زى العيال الصغيره اهى جت على العرب كلهم برضه....مش وراكم غير الادعيه القذره !!!



*أعطني دليل على تحريف ديدات و أنصحك أن لا تكذب لاني مشرف منتديات الشيخ أحمد ديدات*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> له فضايح جنسية و الكتاب المقدس يقرأه في الحمام و حرامي بأعتراف النصارى و برتسطنطي يا أرذدوكسي و أنطرد من الكنيسة
> هذا كل بتسجيل صوتي[/font]


دى حاجه فى علم النفس اسمها الاسقاط وده بقى اللى المسلمين بيعملوه يعنى امثال ديدات وغيره كذابين فنتم ترون ان ابونا زكريا كاذب مثل دودو...هههههههههههههههه


----------



## thepower (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> ولان الله أقوى منه فقد شله وجعله ملقى على السرير



لا وبتتكلم باسم الله كمان وبتحكي الله عمل ايه وليه و....... 

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله
انت عرفت كل ده منين ؟

ماشاء الله عليك

لن اعلق علي بقيه الرد والاهانات الي فيه وانا انتظر رد الاتنين الي قلت عليهمم 
رغم اني لسه اول يوم ليا بالمنتدي بس اعتقد ان رأيهم هام جدا والناس كلها بتحترمهم هنا


----------



## طارق حماد101 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> ديدات العظيم !!!!!!!!
> اهو مات زى الكلب والظاهر انك مش قريت كتبه خالص



*يا بابا أنا مشرف منتديات الشيخ أحمد ديدات *


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> أعطني دليل على تحريف ديدات و أنصحك أن لا تكذب لاني مشرف منتديات الشيخ أحمد ديدات


لا اطمئن ياطروقه انا مش كذاب زيكم


----------



## Scofield (25 ديسمبر 2006)

طارق حماد101;154809 قال:
			
		

> [*FONT="Arial Black"] له فضايح جنسية و الكتاب المقدس يقرأه في الحمام و حرامي بأعتراف النصارى و برتسطنطي يا أرذدوكسي و أنطرد من الكنيسة
> هذا كل بتسجيل صوتي[/FONT] *




تفضل يا كاذب 






  "بسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس، إله واحد آمين  Our ref: 03b/01/03
إلى القمص زكريا بطرس
"نعمة لكم وسلام من الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي" (رؤ4:1)
قرار رقم: 3ب/01/03 بقبول رغبتكم في تسوية معاشكم وإنها خدمتكم بالكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية عامة.إنه إستناداً للتكليف البابوي الكريم الصادر من حضرة صاحب الغبطة والقداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنوده الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية في مصر وبلاد المهجر، لضعفي بتاريخ 7/12/2002م، والخاص بكنيسة السيدة العذراء ببرايتون بالمملكة المتحدة، فإني أصدر القرار التالي:
1- قبول رغبتكم بتسوية معاشكم، وإنهاء خدمتكم بالكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية عامة، وعدم ممارسة أي عمل من أعمال الكهنوت، وذلك بناء على الطلب المقدم منكم لحضرة صاحب الغبطة والقداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنوده الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية في مصر وبلاد المهجر، بتاريخ 6/8/2002م، والذي أبديتم فيه رغبتكم في تسوية معاشكم، بدلاً من طاعتكم لقرار قداسة البابا للخدمة في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية بالدنمارك، وذلك لأن حالتكم الصحية والنفسية لا تسمح بذلك.
2- أن تلتزم بتنفيذ النقطة 1 من هذا القرار الذي رقمه 3ب/01/03 وذلك من تاريخ هذا القرار.
3- صدر تحت ختمي وتوقيعي في يوم السبت المبارك 11/1/2003.
نتضرع إلى الرب يسوع أن يبارك في حالتكم الصحية والنفسية.
على إبن الطاعة تحل النعمة والبركة.
الأنبا دانيال
عبد وخادم الرب يسوع المسيح
بنعمة الرب أول أسقف لكرسي سيدني وتوابعها"


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> يا بابا أنا مشرف منتديات الشيخ أحمد ديدات


انا مش بابا متلبسنيش تهمه لو سمحت ...اوكى 
**النقطه الثانيه فى اعتقادك الشخصى السيد المسيح رجل حرب ؟؟؟
ارجو الرد....


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> هل تريد تسجيل صوتي لزيكو؟؟؟


طرقع طرقع ...هرجع برضه لحته الاسقاط اوكى .......
بالنسبه بقى للتسجيل فلو جبتلى 100 تسجيل مش هصدق برده لانكم ببساطه مدلسين .


----------



## thepower (25 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> اوكى ولنفترض جدلا ان كلامك مضبوط !!!




عزيزي

كاتب الموضوع ارد ببعض الخيالات والاوهام في عقله انه يقول انا هذا دليل علي ضلاله

هل مرض احمد ديدات دليل علي انه كان ضالا فعاقبه الله ؟

ازاي تستخدم المرض هذا الاستخدام لتثبت شيئ تؤمن به ؟

هذا مرفوض مرفوض رفوض


----------



## Scofield (25 ديسمبر 2006)

thepower قال:


> لا وبتتكلم باسم الله كمان وبتحكي الله عمل ايه وليه و.......
> 
> ما شاء الله ما شاء الله
> انت عرفت كل ده منين ؟
> ...




أنت متعرفش أن المسيحين و اليهود رسل الله ولا أيه؟


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> عزيزي
> 
> كاتب الموضوع ارد ببعض الخيالات والاوهام في عقله انه يقول انا هذا دليل علي ضلاله
> 
> ...


عزيزى the power اذا نظرت فى تاريخ البدع والهرطقات التى مرت بالمسيحيه ستجد نهايه هؤلاء المفسدين نهايه صعبه ومؤلمه..كذلك ديدات اخذ يتطاول على المسيح والمسيحين وشوف نهايته القذره !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thepower (25 ديسمبر 2006)

للمره التانيه الرد ملوش علاقه بالموضوع

يا جماعه سؤال صريح 

ما علاقه مرض احمد ديدات بعقاب الله ؟
هل احد يستيطع الجزم بانه عقاب من الله ؟
هل تستطيع ان تقول وتجزم ان مرضه دليل علي ضلاله ؟

هذا هو مجري الموضووع 
رجاء عدم الخروج عنه


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> للمره التانيه الرد ملوش علاقه بالموضوع
> 
> يا جماعه سؤال صريح
> 
> ...


لا مش اقدر اجزم بس اللى اقدر اجزمه بجد  انه فى جهنم وباس المصير


----------



## thepower (25 ديسمبر 2006)

اعترفت بلسانك انك لا تستطيع الجزم بكل ذلك 

وانا اسألك سؤال 
ما هو الموضوع الرئيسي 

مرض احمد ديدات وعقاب الله عليه ؟

ولا

احمد ديدات في النار ام في الجنه ؟؟


----------



## طارق حماد101 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> بقى أبونا زكريا حرامى يا أبن الحرامى



*هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> اعترفت بلسانك انك لا تستطيع الجزم بكل ذلك
> 
> وانا اسألك سؤال
> ما هو الموضوع الرئيسي
> ...


ردى واضح كل الوضوح ارجوك لا تتلاعب معى لانى اكره هذا الاسلوب


----------



## thepower (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الحكم للقارئ في من يتلاعب ويخرج عن الموضوع يا من تجزم بان شخص سيدخل النار
يبدو ان الله اعطاك علم الغيب


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> الحكم للقارئ في من يتلاعب ويخرج عن الموضوع يا من تجزم بان شخص سيدخل النار
> يبدو ان الله اعطاك علم الغيب


هههههههههههههههه ...الغيب سبته للرسول ههههههه


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> الحكم للقارئ في من يتلاعب ويخرج عن الموضوع يا من تجزم بان شخص سيدخل النار
> يبدو ان الله اعطاك علم الغيب


اقرا المشاركه وستعرف لو انك فقط تفهم


----------



## thepower (25 ديسمبر 2006)

حواري معاك انتهي 
بانتظار كلام المشرف

و شكرا علي ردك


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> حواري معاك انتهي
> بانتظار كلام المشرف
> 
> و شكرا علي ردك


اوووووووووووووف زهقتنى ...ياضنايا افهم الكلام وتعالى اتكلم


----------



## Scofield (25 ديسمبر 2006)

طارق حماد101 قال:


> *و مهما تكون في أمرء من خلقة
> و أن خالها تخفوا على الناس تعلموا
> 
> لو أن كل كلب عوا القمته حجراً ***لصار الصخر مثقال بديناري
> ...




قول بقى الكلام ده لرسولك الكلب القزم
أنه مهما نبح هو و أولاده المسلمين لن يضرونا


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> و مهما تكون في أمرء من خلقة
> و أن خالها تخفوا على الناس تعلموا
> 
> لو أن كل كلب عوا القمته حجراً ***لصار الصخر مثقال بديناري
> ...


وااااااو ايات من القران !!!


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> قول بقى الكلام ده لرسولك الكلب القزم
> أنه مهما نبح هو و أولاده المسلمين لن يضرونا


عييييييييييييييب ياريمون ياخويا احنا منغلطش فى كتابهم كده ولا ايهيييييه
سلامى لك


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

مش المقطع ده من القران ...
واو مش منه مش هيفرق كتييييييييييير اهه كله شتيمه ...هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (25 ديسمبر 2006)

طارق حماد101 قال:


> *أسمع يا ريمون أنا من مدينة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم (المدينة المنورة)
> أنا أتحداك تأتي عندنا وتلمس قبر محمد لأنك لو حاولت سيقطعك المسلمين الى شرائح مرتدلة معفنة ثم نرسلك الى بلدك DHL لحم من دون عظم .*
> *والكلاب  أفضل منك*




وألمسه ليه يكفى ان أتبول عليه و عليك


----------



## طارق حماد101 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*هاهاهاهاهاهاها*


----------



## Scofield (25 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> عييييييييييييييب ياريمون ياخويا احنا منغلطش فى كتابهم كده ولا ايهيييييه
> سلامى لك




كتاب مين
هو اللى يغلط فى الحقير أله الاسلام ولا القرد تبعه محمد يبقى غلط دى حقيقتهم
وكمان كتاب الشيطان بتاعهم ده معمول للتبول عليه ومسح الخراء به و دماء الحيض مثل كعبتهم المدنسة
سلامى لك


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> هاهاهاهاهاهاها


ياعينى الولد اتجنن .معلش معلش..


----------



## Scofield (25 ديسمبر 2006)

طارق حماد101 قال:


> *هاهاهاهاهاهاها*



ههههههههه
الاخ فرحان أصله بيحب يشرب بول زى رسوله القذر


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> كتاب مين
> هو اللى يغلط فى الحقير أله الاسلام ولا القرد تبعه محمد يبقى غلط دى حقيقتهم
> وكمان كتاب الشيطان بتاعهم ده معمول للتبول عليه ومسح الخراء به و دماء الحيض مثل كعبتهم المدنسة
> سلامى لك


انا بهزر ..ب ه ز ر ...اوكى اصل الالفاظ متشابهه نسبيا ههههههههه


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> جرب و سوف يقطعك المسلمين قطعة قطة و توزع على كلاب المدينة ولن يتنازل الكلب من الكلاب بأن يأكل من لحمك النجس


حاجه مش جديده اسلوب قذر


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> ههههههههه
> الاخ فرحان أصله بيحب يشرب بول زى رسوله القذر


الا قولى جربت الدواء الجديد بولانيسيونكو ...بول البعير .شفاء للحمير


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> كتاب مين
> هو اللى يغلط فى الحقير أله الاسلام ولا القرد تبعه محمد يبقى غلط دى حقيقتهم
> وكمان كتاب الشيطان بتاعهم ده معمول للتبول عليه ومسح الخراء به و دماء الحيض مثل كعبتهم المدنسة
> سلامى لك


ارجووووووك اهدء البتاع اللى بيعمل ههههههه علطول ده بيثير اعصابك 
معلش استحمل


----------



## Scofield (25 ديسمبر 2006)

طارق حماد101 قال:


> *جرب و سوف يقطعك المسلمين قطعة قطة و توزع على كلاب المدينة ولن يتنازل الكلب من الكلاب بأن يأكل من لحمك النجس*




هههههههههههه و يأكلنى الكلاب ليه ما البركة فيكم يا جبناء
ألهكم العبيط مش عارف يدافع عن رسوله الأهبل ما شاء الله
مخليكم انتم تدافعو عنه هههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (25 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> انا بهزر ..ب ه ز ر ...اوكى اصل الالفاظ متشابهه نسبيا ههههههههه



ما انا عارف انك بتهزر :t33:


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> ما انا عارف انك بتهزر


الحمد لله


----------



## mfwxm (25 ديسمبر 2006)

انا مش فاهم معنى كلمك الغريب والعجيب وان دل يدل على عدم فهم صاحبه بدليل ان اكتر البشر ابتلاء الانبياء وعلى راءى الفراشه النهايه دى متجيش حاجه جنب نهاية الاخره؟؟؟؟؟ ما نهاية سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام اذا كان نهاية فى الدنيا هى الصلب كما تدعون ؟؟؟ والحمد لله اللى يعرف احمد ديدات او متبع سيرته يعرف انه لم يولد على الدين الاسلامى ولكنه هداه الله للاسلام فهو درس لجميع الدينات كما واضح لكم فى الفديو الذى وضعه الاخ واقتنع بالدين الاسلامى وربنا يهدى


----------



## kimo14th (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ طارق حماد  ممكن اعرف انت عندك كام سنه ؟؟؟


----------



## Scofield (25 ديسمبر 2006)

mfwxm قال:


> انا مش فاهم معنى كلمك الغريب والعجيب وان دل يدل على عدم فهم صاحبه بدليل ان اكتر البشر ابتلاء الانبياء وعلى راءى الفراشه النهايه دى متجيش حاجه جنب نهاية الاخره؟؟؟؟؟ ما نهاية سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام اذا كان نهاية فى الدنيا هى الصلب كما تدعون ؟؟؟ والحمد لله اللى يعرف احمد ديدات او متبع سيرته يعرف انه لم يولد على الدين الاسلامى ولكنه هداه الله للاسلام فهو درس لجميع الدينات كما واضح لكم فى الفديو الذى وضعه الاخ واقتنع بالدين الاسلامى وربنا يهدى




صلب السيد المسيح يسوع و ليس عيسى بتاعكم
كان بأرادته و لم يكن غصبا عنه


----------



## mr.hima (25 ديسمبر 2006)

azazi قال:


> فراشه مسيحيه لكي كل الاحترام والتقدير والمحبه
> 
> ولكن زكريا بطرس ماذا يفعل الان  ببرنامجه بقناة الحياة؟؟؟
> احنا نعتبر هذا تطاول
> ويعلم الله يا اخت فراشه اني الا احمل لا حقد عليكم ولا غل واني بالعكس احبكم كثيير واحترم المسيحيه وتعاليمها


مين اللى قال أنة بيتطاول عليكم الراجل بيقول كلام أنتو نفسكم مش بتنكروة ....بس بتستعيبوا تقولوة على الملاء 
وإذا كنت إنت لا تحقد علية ولكني أشك ..في غيرك اللى بيحل دمة علنا في قنوات التلفزيون ....زى الشيخ حرق الله وجه زغلول النجار


----------



## lord12 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> صلب السيد المسيح يسوع و ليس عيسى بتاعكم
> كان بأرادته و لم يكن غصبا عنه



اومال كان بيعيط ليه وكان بيقول الهي الهي لماذا تركتني؟؟


----------



## Scofield (25 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> اومال كان بيعيط ليه وكان بيقول الهي الهي لماذا تركتني؟؟




هههههههههه مهو لو انت بتقرأ الشبهات صح مكنتش قلت كده
فين عيط؟
المسيح كان يردد مزمور داود الذى تنبأ عن واقعة الصلب حتى يذكر الذين صلبوه ان النبؤة تحققت


----------



## elfnansaid (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم احب افكر الاعضاء بنبى الله ايوب عليه السلام نعم انتم تعرفونه جيدا 
واحب ازكركم ايضا ان الله اذااحب عبدا ابتلاه 

نبى الله ايوب ابتلى فى ماله وفى اولاده وفى جسده وظل على الفراش اربعون سنه 

والسيده مريم الغاليه الفاضله ام سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام ابتليت ايضا بالزنا 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

فأتتبها قومها تحمله قالو يامريم لقد جئت شيئافريا * يا اخت هارون ما كان ابوك امرء سوءوما كانت امك بغيا *..

ولولا فضل الله عليها ورحمته بها انظر قول الله تبارك وتعالى الاتى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فأشارت اليه قالو كيف نكلم من كان فى المهد صبيا*قال انى عبد الله ءاتنى الكتاب وجعلنى نبيا *وجعلنى مباركا اين ما كنت واوصانى بالصلاة والذكاة ما دمت حيا* وبرا بوالدتى ولم يجعلنى جبارا شقيا*والسلام على يوم ولت ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حيا*ذلك عيسى ابن مريم قول الحق الذى فيه يمترون*ماكان لله ان يتخذ من ولد سبحا نه اذا قضى أمرا فأنما يقول له كن فيكون*وان الله ربى وربكم فأعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم

صدق الله العظيم





*​


----------



## Scofield (25 ديسمبر 2006)

elfnansaid قال:


> *السلام عليكم احب افكر الاعضاء بنبى الله ايوب عليه السلام نعم انتم تعرفونه جيدا
> واحب ازكركم ايضا ان الله اذااحب عبدا ابتلاه
> 
> نبى الله ايوب ابتلى فى ماله وفى اولاده وفى جسده وظل على الفراش اربعون سنه
> ...



وهو ده الغباء بعينه 
مريم العذراء أخت هارون أخو موسى أيه التخلف الأسلامى ده؟
مريم العذراء لم يتهمها أحد لان اليهود كانو يعلمون أنها زوجة يوسف


----------



## mfwxm (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ياعمى اغلب الموضيع هنا اساسا تفهه ياريت نجيب لهم كلام من الانجيل وهما يجيبو لينا كلام من القراءن الاغلبيه هنا يحطولك رابط مش عارف من مواقع الكنيسه هى اللى عمله محرف وعايزين يشوهو صورة الاسلام على اد ميقدرو بس مش هيعرفو اساسا لانى اتحدهم على ردهم على سؤالى ده لو كنتم لا تؤمنو بالقراءن فهذا طبيعيى لانكم لا تؤمنون بنبى اساسا بعث لاسلم اسمه محمد فا اكيد تؤمنون بسيدنا موسى وبالتوره الدينه اليهوديه فا اقراءو اليهوديه وشوف ماذا تقول عن عيسى وردو هيرجع ويقولك مسمهوش عيسى اسمه يسوع وسبحان الله لزم يتهربو اقراءو اليهوديه وشوف نسبو سيدنا عيسى لمين واذا كانت التوره تؤمنون بها اذا فا انجيلكم محرف واذا كانت الانجيل صحيحه فالتوره محرفه اذا كانت التوره محرفه فالانجيل حرف واذا كان قول التوره عن سيدنا عيسى نسبه الى يوسف النجار وقال عنه ماقل ومايستحى ان يقال فان القراءن عظم عيسى وسيدتنا مريم بقوله ( لم يمسسها بشر) اذا كان من باب اولى لو القراءن مش من عند الله ونبى لم يبعث كان شوه صورة سيدتنا مريم وسيدنا عيسى عند الاسلام والمسلمين فاذا قراءت القراءن وجدت صوره كامله با اسم سيدتنا مريم ولم تجد سوره با اسم فاطمه او عائشه او لم يكن من باب اوله ان يكتب سوره باسمهما تعظيم لهم وتبجيل اذا كان من عنده!!! المهم اللى عايز ابلغه ليكم فى المنتدى انكم تكرهوننا وتعتقدون كرهنا لكم لكن والله احنا ولا بنكرهكم ولا حاجه وندعو الله لكم بالهديه بالعكس مفيش منتدى اسلامى حد يقدر يغلط فى سيدنا عيسى او امه مريم واتحدكم لان القراءن عظمهم وشرفهم


----------



## Coptic Man (25 ديسمبر 2006)

طارق حماد101 قال:


> *Coptic Man هل مجرد الشلل هو دليلك على أن ديدات على خطاء ؟؟؟*
> *أنا أقول أن ديدات الرجل الذي لن ينساه التاريخ ؟؟؟*
> *أرجو منك أن كنت محترماً كما تقول أن تقنعني بهذا ؟؟؟*
> *و هل هذه شماته *
> ...


 
*لاء دليلي انه يتبع اله عاااااااجز لا يقوي علي شفاء شخص يخدمه وينشر اسمه *

*ولكنه تركه فريسة المرض وليس اي مرض *

*و نعم حسن الخاتمة*

*اما بقي اللي حصل لجناب القس زكريا بطرس فا ياريت تقولي عليه *

*اصلي ما سمعتش :smil12: *


----------



## Scofield (25 ديسمبر 2006)

mfwxm قال:


> ياعمى اغلب الموضيع هنا اساسا تفهه ياريت نجيب لهم كلام من الانجيل وهما يجيبو لينا كلام من القراءن الاغلبيه هنا يحطولك رابط مش عارف من مواقع الكنيسه هى اللى عمله محرف وعايزين يشوهو صورة الاسلام على اد ميقدرو بس مش هيعرفو اساسا لانى اتحدهم على ردهم على سؤالى ده لو كنتم لا تؤمنو بالقراءن فهذا طبيعيى لانكم لا تؤمنون بنبى اساسا بعث لاسلم اسمه محمد فا اكيد تؤمنون بسيدنا موسى وبالتوره الدينه اليهوديه فا اقراءو اليهوديه وشوف ماذا تقول عن عيسى وردو هيرجع ويقولك مسمهوش عيسى اسمه يسوع وسبحان الله لزم يتهربو اقراءو اليهوديه وشوف نسبو سيدنا عيسى لمين واذا كانت التوره تؤمنون بها اذا فا انجيلكم محرف واذا كانت الانجيل صحيحه فالتوره محرفه اذا كانت التوره محرفه فالانجيل حرف واذا كان قول التوره عن سيدنا عيسى نسبه الى يوسف النجار وقال عنه ماقل ومايستحى ان يقال فان القراءن عظم عيسى وسيدتنا مريم بقوله ( لم يمسسها بشر) اذا كان من باب اولى لو القراءن مش من عند الله ونبى لم يبعث كان شوه صورة سيدتنا مريم وسيدنا عيسى عند الاسلام والمسلمين فاذا قراءت القراءن وجدت صوره كامله با اسم سيدتنا مريم ولم تجد سوره با اسم فاطمه او عائشه او لم يكن من باب اوله ان يكتب سوره باسمهما تعظيم لهم وتبجيل اذا كان من عنده!!! المهم اللى عايز ابلغه ليكم فى المنتدى انكم تكرهوننا وتعتقدون كرهنا لكم لكن والله احنا ولا بنكرهكم ولا حاجه وندعو الله لكم بالهديه بالعكس مفيش منتدى اسلامى حد يقدر يغلط فى سيدنا عيسى او امه مريم واتحدكم لان القراءن عظمهم وشرفهم



أيه هو الرغى ده أهدى وحدة وحدة
مش كده لتتعب
عيسى مين أحنا منعرفش لا عيسى ولا فيشة
أحنا بنؤمن  بيسوع المسيح فقط
أما عيسى ده مش عارف محمد أو الشيطان اللى راكبه اللى كان بيمليه الوحى جابه منين
يكونش ابو محمد الحقيقي ولا حاجة؟ يمكن كل شئ جايز فى الأسلام


----------



## Coptic Man (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*تم اغلاق الموضوع لخروجه عن نطاقه المحدد*

*وسيبقي شاهدا علي جزاء كل من يتطاول علي المسيحية*​


----------

